# Rotting Floor - Help.........



## Precisionlemon (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello all

I just got on my hands and knees today to see below my 1988 644 Hymer to find a rotting floor. 

Its on the nearside and looks as if it extends from the bathroom for about 1.5 meters and is about 20cm wide. 
I think it must have been from a leak from the original bathroom as the shower tray has been replaced at some point.

My question is - What can I do?
I presume looking at kands pictures in the gallery that the section needs to be removed and the area treated. Can anyone suggest somewhere that can do it for me that won't cost the earth? :?: 

I'm in Suffolk - So Deepcar and Peter Hamilton are a bit too far for me.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

These guys are in the south west, a little nearer than deepcar?

http://www.coachcraftandleisure.co.uk/

There is a kit available for injecting a resin type repair into the delaminated floor section, which I suppose is OK if you are DIY minded, is it beyond repair using this method?

Regards M&D


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

One thing to avoid is jumping up and down. Nothing worse than disappearing through the floor and find yourself sitting on an autoroute without a toll ticket.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Precisionlemon
I hope my pictures and info were helpful. 
The pictures show the boot area of our old Hymer 660S. The whole boot floor was replaced to sort out the problem, and not just the back part that was originally affected. Depending on how far the damage has spread will determine how much floor needs to be replaced. I looked at the fixing type solutions but decided that this was not the way to go for a number of reasons. I definitely would not recommend anything other than replacement unless you are just doing this as a temporary repair (not advised).
If you want to PM me I will be more than happy to put you in touch with the chap that did our work, he like us is in Kettering Northants, so not to far away from you.

Let me know..

Keith


----------



## Precisionlemon (Jun 20, 2005)

Don't worry - I'm definitely not going to test it by jumping up and down on it.

After a discussion with Deepcar today on the phone - they suggest putting a metal plate and sealing the rotted area it as long as it's dry and the leak has been fixed. Replacing large amounts of floor will run into big costs.

I'm currently not sure what to do.....


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Have you thought about having a local carpenter look at it ? 
It's a woodworking job, no real reason that you must go to a dealer .. worth a try :idea:


----------

